# March 10 Ft Pickens beach



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

im headed out in a little for some pomps and redfish...report to follow...hoping to catch at least 22 pompano and some bull reds...maybe hook up on a tarpon or two:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

don't forget about all those spanish!

But seriously good luck!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Just remember you have to release any marlin under 800lbs..and good luck!


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

They are rare here but i heard of a Great White sighting a few months ago, mabey you could score that......I heard they like spanish macs!1!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Don't you think that the cig should have another BS post before you blast him again?*

*At least the post reminds us of summer a bit right?*


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

stopped by Langdon beach to catch sandflees first...got about 6 god ones and then headed to the pass where the currents collide and make all the waves breaking in different directions....set out 3 rods..2 for pomps and a big one for reds..no pomps but ended up catching 6 bull reds on my pompano rods which offered some awesome light tackle redfishing...2 on sandflees and the rest on cut mullet reds were from 3 inches over slot to 40" got a pick of a 34" red....the bight was consistant the whole time i was there..water was rough and murky though:letsdrink


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## dbuchanan1985 (Dec 29, 2009)

very nice red i believe ill try for my own today


----------

